# Flooring Split



## outback camper (May 8, 2012)

I just walked in my trailer the other day to check things out and noticed the vynyl flooring was split in the hallway right through into the washroom!!?? Has anyone seen this before? We did have a cold winter here in Sudbury, ON Canada but I mean really? I've had the trailer for 3yrs and never saw this before...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Split flooring is all to common in cold weather. The vinyl shrinks in the cold and at the square cut corners there are stress risers and the flooring splits.

There have been several repair schemes from laminate hardwood to peel and stick vinyl tiles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

i was able to get keystone to send me replacment flooring for my Outback when ripped a big hole in mine. Just give them a call and see if they will send you some to fix the issue. Under warranty?? If so...just take to a dealer and let them deal with it.


----------



## OB250RS12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i was able to get keystone to send me replacment flooring for my Outback when ripped a big hole in mine. Just give them a call and see if they will send you some to fix the issue. Under warranty?? If so...just take to a dealer and let them deal with it.


I was wondering how you replaced the flooring. I just ripped a huge hole in mine - stupid mistake - but it seems like the vinyl goes everywhere in one sheet. How do you replace it without it looking bad?

Thanks


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

The floor is one of the first things Keystone puts in. It goes under everything. I have heard of people being able to repair the floors but if you want to replace the entire floor you need to cut around the entire edge of the floor, put new vinyl down by gluing it down, (optional of nailing down edges), then put 1/4 mold along the edges to give it a clean look and keep it sealed. I would also put some silicone in the edges prior to putting down the 1/4 mold to make it water tight. Also if the temp isn't right the vinyl won't go down right. Me personally would have a professional do it... I just know enough to get into trouble. Good Luck!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

JDStremel3 said:


> The floor is one of the first things Keystone puts in. It goes under everything. I have heard of people being able to repair the floors but if you want to replace the entire floor you need to cut around the entire edge of the floor, put new vinyl down by gluing it down, (optional of nailing down edges), then put 1/4 mold along the edges to give it a clean look and keep it sealed. I would also put some silicone in the edges prior to putting down the 1/4 mold to make it water tight. Also if the temp isn't right the vinyl won't go down right. Me personally would have a professional do it... I just know enough to get into trouble. Good Luck!


You are so right. The temperature is the # 1 ingredient for any good install.And of course a smooth clean surface.Be wise and let a qualified installer do the job.Unless of course you don't care about the outcome.Paying to have it done twice will be more in the end.just my experience after crawling around for near 30 yrs.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

OB250RS12 said:


> i was able to get keystone to send me replacment flooring for my Outback when ripped a big hole in mine. Just give them a call and see if they will send you some to fix the issue. Under warranty?? If so...just take to a dealer and let them deal with it.


I was wondering how you replaced the flooring. I just ripped a huge hole in mine - stupid mistake - but it seems like the vinyl goes everywhere in one sheet. How do you replace it without it looking bad?

Thanks
[/quote]
If it's only say a patch that can be fixed using one square or 2 it's a relatively easy fix.getting the matching material may be the tough part.Cut out a square from under the sink ect.That may work.If you need any assistance just pm me and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='outback camper' date='08 April 2013 - 09:50 PM' timestamp='1365475832' post='439705']
I just walked in my trailer the other day to check things out and noticed the vynyl flooring was split in the hallway right through into the washroom!!?? Has anyone seen this before? We did have a cold winter here in Sudbury, ON Canada but I mean really? I've had the trailer for 3yrs and never saw this before...
[
I have seen this lots in RV's modular homes ect.The only fix for your problem is a brand new floor.More so because of the linear wood grain pattern.Hope you have an extended warranty.


----------



## outback camper (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies!, I ended up putting in self adhesive square tiles that match nicely


----------



## OB250RS12 (Jun 4, 2012)

outback camper said:


> Thanks for all your replies!, I ended up putting in self adhesive square tiles that match nicely


Sounds like a good solution. Dealing with a damaged vinyl (my own dumb mistake) floor in my unit. Did you cut out the old floor up to the walls, cabinets etc. and then put in the self adhesive tiles? Also, the factory installed floor is not glued into place. Any concerns about how the self adhesive tiles will hold up as the unit flexes and temperatures change?

Thanks!


----------

